# MOAB Vents round 2.0



## RAGE275 (May 9, 2011)

Any other thoughts? And to Mac, yea the ASOLOs are awesome. I had some fugitive GTX's. But these, these are like slippers.


----------



## mike_cos (May 9, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Any other thoughts? And to Mac, yea the ASOLOs are awesome. I had some fugitive GTX's. But these, these are like slippers.


ahahah Rageeee... round 2.0...lol

ASOLOs are awesome..... of course... are italian...


----------



## Dame (May 9, 2011)

LOL. Good thing I read the original thread before Boon's little "accident."
It convinced me to buy the Merrill Sirens on Amazon ($59!).
Who would have thought that I'd get my best shoe shopping done on advice from SS? ;)


----------



## Nasty (May 9, 2011)

I've had a pair of the MOAB Gortex Vents mids for about a month now and like them so much that I even wear them off duty; my wife however, would not let me wear them out to a "fine dining" restaurant (I thought they matched my bib, I mean tie just fine).


----------



## RAGE275 (May 9, 2011)

Dame said:


> LOL. Good thing I read the original thread before Boon's little "accident."
> It convinced me to buy the Merrill Sirens on Amazon ($59!).
> Who would have thought that I'd get my best shoe shopping done on advice from SS? ;)


And from a Top Gun enthusiast at that! ;)



Nasty said:


> I've had a pair of the MOAB Gortex Vents mids for about a month now and like them so much that I even wear them off duty; my wife however, would not let me wear them out to a "fine dining" restaurant (I thought they matched my bib, I mean tie just fine).


I would of thrown a mantrum until I wore said awesomeness to said dinner haha.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 9, 2011)

My Sawtooths are still in good nick so when they die I will look at the MOABs, my Pl Sgt had the Asolos and loved them.
I really like a light boot that dries fast even in shit weather, I've yet to own a pair of goretex boots that stayed dry for more than 2 days.


----------

